# Horse show etiquette - bad arena behavior



## foxtrotmom (Jun 5, 2012)

I have family and friends that show my horses at a local show. One of the girls riding is 18 and been riding for just 1 year - prior to that she had a fear of horses. Her confidence is really great. Unfortunately there is a gentleman ( I use the term loosely) that seems to pick on this particular girl and horse. He refuses to pass on the inside - even when there is plenty of room - causing this girl to have to move over for him or be bumped. Then once passed he cuts her off. This is really annoying and a little scary for this girl, especially when his horse is a hot horse and becomes unruly pretty easy. I've let the club putting on the show know this, but haven't had a response. I'm not confrontational nor do I want to cause a scene. What do I do at the next show and this is not resolved?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I have been known to yell at people who pull this crap. Mostly to save them from my horse, who bites and kicks. I like to be a bulldozer in the arena myself. Which means I move for nobody unless I'm passing. If he wants to come up the rail, let him bump. My horse sent a couple people to the hospital for pulling that crap. If he cuts her off, just pass around the inside. I'll usually pass and be like "Dude, make up your mind, slow or fast." 

Otherwise if the horse isn't ready and she isn't as nasty as I am, just circle to the other side of the arena. Not really much you can do at an open show.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I also should note, try to "embrace" the crazy of the Open show warm up pen. It's a good exercise for your horse to try and concentrate while he's dodging and weaving. Teaches the rider to be decisive and tough. Every time I go I think of it as an exercise in improvisation. You can't control other people, but you can make a game out of it and get some good impromptu training.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, the way I deal with this with daughter is I stand at the rail while she's warming up, and instruct her and as he were to come towards her I'd say, hold the rail hon, it's his job to go around. Loudly...then if that doesn't work I ask the ring steward to please ask him to watch his manners...around here that's enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree about staying at the other end of the arena, and then if he comes and purposefully gets in the way again id speak to him. Try speaking to others too, as they might feel the same way. The organizers are bound to listen to a group! On the subject of being tough, its good to be confident and stickup for yourself but getting wound up will stress everyone out and people might see you as a bit too 'bossy' (for want of a better word). Good luck with sorting this!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I wish trainers would just teach their students to always pass left the left. It would just omit so many potential accidents in the ring. That way when somebody does try to intentionally mess with another rider, they stick out like a sore thumb and would be less likely to try that crap.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

cakemom said:


> Well, the way I deal with this with daughter is I stand at the rail while she's warming up, and instruct her and as he were to come towards her I'd say, hold the rail hon, it's his job to go around. Loudly...then if that doesn't work I ask the ring steward to please ask him to watch his manners...around here that's enough.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 This is great advice for the warm up pen, but don't be shouting out instructions while she is in the showpen, you could get her d'q'ed.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OP-are you talking in the ring or in the warm up pen? I deal with each differently. In the show ring, yes, everyone SHOULD pass on the inside, and frankly, if you want the judge to see you, that is the place to be. As she goes around, she should have some idea where this idiot is, and can just slide slightly inside as he comes up behind her.

In the warm up pen-I am always clear when I pass where I am going. If there is room-I will call and take the outside. If not, I may take the inside, or I may circle, cut across, etc....there are usually options.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

foxtrotmom said:


> nor do I want to cause a scene. What do I do at the next show and this is not resolved?


 
Why not? As Laurel Thatcher Ulrich said:_ Well-behaved women rarely make history_

If it were me, every time he did it I would be calling him out on it _every time_ hollering from across the arena, *"Is there a reason the rules do not apply to you? Or do you just make it a habbit to pick on girls smaller than you?"*

If it were in a class and its affecting me and more horse poorly, I would say screw it! I would rather tell him to back off and get either a lower score and DQ'ed from the class, rather than to sit back and allow him to get away with it.

Silence is acceptence.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I didn't think about it being in a regular show, we show English and one at a time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amberish2002 (May 26, 2012)

In some areas, the warm up ring has a "heads up" rule. You let others know where you are going by yelling that and the line or jump that you are taking. 

If they are warming up on the flat for dressage, Your daughter may have to assert herself by asking him if he wants inside or outside and to let her know and not to cut her off. If she's not comfortable with thAt, you may need to do it. If you have a trainer, Or know one, Ask them to do it. Something to try: maybe talk to him on the ground about it, With others around so that you can stay calm and he has to be calm also as there are witnesses. 

My dad once got in a trainers face... Not recommending that, but 25 years ago I almost got hurt b/c she had her student jump the same jump I had called. It was not good.


----------



## Amberish2002 (May 26, 2012)

Another question... Does he actually have control over his horse? If not, your rider (sorry I didn't realize ) May just have to avoid him by anticipating where he's going to be and circling away from him. She could practice it at home ahead of time as well. If she's showing in a group at all, it would help her show off a bit too if she's out of the group for a while as well.
Good luck as you sort this out.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Next time this happened, I'd file a complaint with the ring steward. If nothing happens and he doesn't stop, then I'd be standing at the out gate waiting for him and I would make it very clear to him that I was willing to be very pro-active for my rider if he didn't lay off. 

We had a male trainer in Tucson who was HORRIBLE! He'd have his riders ride down our riders, he'd scream at the kids (never the adults of course) and do whatever poor sportsman thing he could think of to upset the kids before their classes. We started sending 2 or 3 adults with the kids every time they went to warm up and let him know that G.I. Blanket Parties could still be arranged if he didn't stop bullying our kids. The fact that we were ALL equipped with lunge whips and swinging them just a little bit might have unnerved him, he quit picking on the kids in our barn.


----------



## foxtrotmom (Jun 5, 2012)

This is happening in the show ring. He has only passed this particular horse and rider. Everyone's suggestions have been great and dead on to what we've been working with her to do the next time - which is this weekend. Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Let us know how it goes, and I would probably give the ring steward a heads up prior so they can be watching during the class, rather than getting into memory games after the fact.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

There was someone that would do this to me all the time when I used to show. It got so bad that someone else she did this to actually got hurt. I finally just started yelling "RAIL" everytime she did this (just like honking your horn in your car). It is a safety issue and if it's in the arena during a class it needs to be brought to the judges attention immediatly. Only yell "RAIL" if there really is no where else for the person to pass or place themselves.


----------



## foxtrotmom (Jun 5, 2012)

*Update on bad arena behavior*

First, thanks to all for the replies. The guy didn'tshow up last month;however, he did show up this month , with no incident - maybe show president let him know I gave them a heads up about what her was doing. Ironically, he was at another show though. He tried it again , but we had been working with the girl on not letting him in and she did it. He tried wedging his horse and forcing her to move out, but her horse held fast and he was forced to pass on the inside. He even tried to cut her off after he passed, but her horse held fast and when he came over she head butted his horse and caused him to break gait, just as he passed the judge - JUSTICE.
Again, thanks for all the input - love this website


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Serves him right! I hate dirty riders. If they'd work half as hard on their riding abilities and their horses, as they do on being dirty jack*sses, they wouldn't need to cheat.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Guy sounds like an A-Plus Jerk.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd just say (really loudly) "Nice gamesmanship, mate! Pity you have to resort to this stuff to beat young girl with less experience than you!"


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

foxtrot, I was in a large pleasure class and when asked to lope, a herd of about 9 horses came thundering up behind me. I moved the horse into the corner and waited until there was an opening. I moved onto the rail and she stepped into the lope beautifully. Thinking I'd be penalized for moving into the corner, the judge saw if differently and we took 2nd.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Glad you sorted it out! 

Just curious why people would do that and it's not something penalized? And what kind of classes are those? In dressage ring you show just by yourself (so it's not an issue), but I never had this problem in warm-up arena (people are polite and try to keep distance).


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

glad it worked out !

my sisters mare once kicked a horse in warm up when i was leading her around [winter HJ show] the rider of the other horse literally trotted her horse into my sisters horse. the other horse got kicked but was fine and the girl threw a hissy fit and complained about me, my sister, the horse, our trainer. it was a mess. the girl actually stopped riding because of it !!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

gypsygirl said:


> glad it worked out !
> 
> the rider of the other horse literally trotted her horse into my sisters horse. the other horse got kicked but was fine and the girl threw a hissy fit and complained about me, my sister, the horse, our trainer. it was a mess. the girl actually stopped riding because of it !!


I'm not seeing a downside in this case........:twisted:


----------



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

I ride a very sweet, but grumpy quarter horse. I ride at my barns schooling shows that they host on this lesson horse. I let riders know ahead of time that he is not friendly, and some girls have learned the hard way. Many of these girls don't understand arena manners, and often can;t control there horses. If you can't control your horse then please don't show. I manage my spacing and you manage yours, I am not responsible for the horse behind me.I understand your frustration and wish you the best.


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> Just curious why people would do that and it's not something penalized? And what kind of classes are those? In dressage ring you show just by yourself (so it's not an issue), but I never had this problem in warm-up arena (people are polite and try to keep distance).


I'm guessing this is a pleasure class either western or english. ALL horses are shown together in this case. The shows I've been to will divide them into rider age groups also. 

In our area, this IS penalized. You MUST pass on the inside and if you don't, it's counted off on you. Oh, and some people just don't care and will do whatever they want.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm afraid I may be a rider like this guy, only not on purpose. I just watched a video of me from my last show, and I cut off two girls a few times. I feel awful about it. I'll try to be more careful tomorrow. I hate being rude, especially when I don't realize it!


----------

